# surgical tubing vs theraband



## Jonathan Wong (Dec 4, 2014)

Well,here in malaysia theres no theraband,cant find them anywhere :question: but recently i found surgical tubing at my local store,there are three sizes,two are like 3/8 but one sizes is thicker,the last one is a black small one which i can use for mini slingshots haha but i was wondering how does surgical tubing compare to theraband?is surgical tubing a lot weaker?also note i will be using something like 3/8 surgical tubing.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

hey man,

I use 1/8" outer diameter, 1/16" inner diameter black rubber tubing to shoot 3/8" steel at around 200 fps. don't underestimate thin rubber tubes. 2040s, with their 1/6" outer diameter, feel like using steel cable now; way overkill for 3/8" steel.


----------



## Jonathan Wong (Dec 4, 2014)

to be honest 200 fps sounds kind of below average speed for a slingshot,is 200 fps powerful in your opinion?does 2040 mean 2mm outer and 4mm inner thickness?

another question the colour of my surgical tubing is TAN not AMBER does that mean its low quality or something?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

if you're hunting wabbits, power matters. for target/fun shooting, you want light pull and 200 fps is plenty.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

If you want absolute maximum power and/or speed, thin flats are the way to go, either TheraBand of pure latex. Modern latex surgical tubes, Malaysian rubber tubes (as sold by Dankung) and Theraband tubes provide good speed/power and generally last longer than thin flats. 200 fps is faster than just about any of the mass produced slingshots sold in stores.


----------



## Jonathan Wong (Dec 4, 2014)

please read:the surgical tube im buying is not from dankung and the colour is actually tan not amber thats kind of strange to me can someone please explain why?


----------



## Jonathan Wong (Dec 4, 2014)

okay i found out that the tube im buying is nowhere near 2040 :blink: its well..... A LOT bigger its like 4070 or something does that still work?


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

I would imagine singles with those and some
VERY heavy ammunition could pack a punch. You might want to try out them. You never know for sure!


----------



## Jonathan Wong (Dec 4, 2014)

Then does bigger surgical tubing equal more power?something like 3060,4070 and 5080 how to these compare to 2040 and 1745?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I believe Theraband is produced in Malaysia .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Jonathan Wong said:


> Then does bigger surgical tubing equal more power?something like 3060,4070 and 5080 hoew to these compare to 2040 and 1745?


No. Bigger tubing is heavier in pull and slower.


----------



## Jonathan Wong (Dec 4, 2014)

What the...... really?then that mean big tubes for big ammo right?and small tubes for small ammo?


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Big tubes are generally not the best however if you perhaps did some looped with those smaller bands. Im not a fan of big tubes but testing is part of the fun.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Jonathan Wong said:


> What the...... really?then that mean big tubes for big ammo right?and small tubes for small ammo?


Exactly!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Jonathan Wong said:


> Well,here in malaysia theres no theraband,cant find them anywhere :question: but recently i found surgical tubing at my local store,there are three sizes,two are like 3/8 but one sizes is thicker,the last one is a black small one which i can use for mini slingshots haha but i was wondering how does surgical tubing compare to theraband?is surgical tubing a lot weaker?also note i will be using something like 3/8 surgical tubing.


No Theraband? Ever hear of Amazon.com? EBay? Obviously you use a computer. Are you too young to buy online?


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Obviously he has heard of it so maybe its not that easy to access but thanks for restating the obvious !


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Amber, tan, chances are , if it was in a hardware store , it's slightly aged/degraded would give it more of a tan look
I know lowes sells it wrapped up in 10 foot lengths completely exposed, held by a rubber band .
Dankung sources ALL their latex from Malaysia, if you do the right kind of digging, You should be able to find some sort of factory, manufacturing plant or something that would allow you to buy right from them, they make flat latex sheets, and all kinds of tubing , and thera band is a hygienic product


----------



## Jonathan Wong (Dec 4, 2014)

Off course i heard off amazon and ebay but i think i will order from ebay


----------



## Jonathan Wong (Dec 4, 2014)

theraband gold is a bit to expensive to me haha


----------



## Jonathan Wong (Dec 4, 2014)

have anyone ever bought this?


----------



## Jonathan Wong (Dec 4, 2014)

has anyone ever bought there before?


----------

